# Finished-Treadle Engine Fred



## Davyboy (Feb 10, 2008)

Well, I rubbed and scrubbed all weekend in my "shop". Finally done with polishing, and put it together, finished at 8:00 pm Sunday nite. There are a couple things I wish had turned out better, but if I don't tell you, you promise not to mention that you see them, right?  The frames are aluminum angles, flywheels are stainless 2" dia., crank is built up from 5/16 keystock and 5/32 CR round. Delrin bearings. 












I uploaded a short video on photobucket. try this link. Let me know if it doesn't work. There's something hypnotic about watching that crank swing around the main bearings.





I started this as a practice piece for some new techniques I wanted to try. It just sort of snowballed into something to be shown. Hope you enjoy it as much as I have enjoyed building it and sharing with you.  Dave


----------



## Brass_Machine (Feb 10, 2008)

Very Very Cool Dave. Job well done.

Eric


----------



## Powder keg (Feb 10, 2008)

Great Job Dave!!! i'm going to have to get off my butt and build one of these:O) Thanks for the Video, It makes it all that much better.

Wes


----------



## SignalFailure (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks really smooth Dave, thanks for sharing!


----------



## tel (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, it's nicely done alright - great effort


----------



## deere_x475guy (Feb 11, 2008)

Davyboy, very nice craftsman ship. I wish I had your patience to put those nice polish jobs on. It really rounds out an already nicely crafted machine.

Again nice job!


----------



## Davyboy (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. The polishing wasn't so bad, aluminum works pretty easily. 4/0 steel wool really made it shine. But, after a couple days, the oxidation started. I sprayed the aluminum with clear coat, still need some work to make that come out right.  Again, it was a lot of fun to build, and even more fun to have friends enjoy it too.  Dave


----------



## Bernd (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice job Davyboy. 

Here's a though, anodizing. You can clear anodize or different colors. That would realy make aluminum look great.

I've got to build one off these for my nephew. Ahhhhhhh.........another project. 

Bernd


----------



## Davyboy (Feb 12, 2008)

Anodizing sure is cool, but I gotta make a new kitchen for the wife, first. Shop needs work, too. Maybe I'll get the old cabinets for my new anodizing dept. Dave


----------

